# ET yesterday morning!!



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Girls

Finally went in for ET yesterday morning... 8 cell 3 days top grade perfect embryo...  My test day is on the 12th Dec... i'm excited at the moment as this is my first time...i'm sure i will become a bit stressed as the days past in the run up to testing day.

xxx


----------



## mcat (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations on ET

There is a 2ww board that is a great help but sorry don't know how to put in a link

Rest up

Mcat


----------

